# Is this company spreading too thin?



## FixItAll (Apr 21, 2014)

I see their trucks almost daily. We have several companies in Nashville that offer both commercial plumbing & HVAC repair services. I can't imagine adding a whole other trade in addition to plumbing. Why would they try?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

FixItAll said:


> I see their trucks almost daily. We have several companies in Nashville that offer both commercial plumbing & HVAC repair services. I can't imagine adding a whole other trade in addition to plumbing. Why would they try?


 commercial plumbing and HVAC work are very connected and usually go hand in hand on commercial jobs. The company's around here are normally both plumbing and HVAC.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

FixItAll said:


> I see their trucks almost daily. We have several companies in Nashville that offer both commercial plumbing & HVAC repair services. I can't imagine adding a whole other trade in addition to plumbing. Why would they try?


Perhaps they bought into the company? Most of the successful shops in this area are combo shops. Infact, most make more money on HVAC and fitting than they do in plumbing. Very common.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Perhaps they bought into the company? Most of the successful shops in this area are combo shops. Infact, most make more money on HVAC and fitting than they do in plumbing. Very common.


 yes you are right there is more money on the mechanical side. That's why I carry two masters one in plumbing and one in mechanical.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

We have both. My brother-in-law was going to go into business, so we suggested that he join up with us. He used our customer base to gain some instant credibility, and he has grown the HVAC side very year. Works well. Also gives each side access to extra help when the other side is slow.


----------

